# 29 vs 70?? Costs/advantages



## JimBinSC (Jun 11, 2011)

I have a 29gal FW running and a 70 (or 75) gal in storage that has to be gotten out soon. I want to do one of them in SW FOWLR right now and maybe change to reef after I'm comfortable with my SW keeping ability.
Originally I figured I would make the 70 FW and set up the 29 as SW due to cost. I know it would be more $$$ for the 70gal but I don't want to regret it later. Approx how much more would the 70 be to set up then the 29?
The 70 was setup as cichlid tank so I have a cover, lights (probably insufficient for sw), heaters, a marineland 330 biowheel filter. The 29 is filtered by a AQ20 powerhead and AQ 50 HOB. I assume I'll have to replace everything except the tank itself.
So if I'm going to buy equip for the 29 how much more woould it be just to get the stuff for the 70? What advantages would I have with the 70 over the 29?
I know it's alot of questions.
Thanks for your patience with this newbie.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

JimBinSC said:


> I have a 29gal FW running and a 70 (or 75) gal in storage that has to be gotten out soon. I want to do one of them in SW FOWLR right now and maybe change to reef after I'm comfortable with my SW keeping ability.
> Originally I figured I would make the 70 FW and set up the 29 as SW due to cost. I know it would be more $$$ for the 70gal but I don't want to regret it later. Approx how much more would the 70 be to set up then the 29?
> The 70 was setup as cichlid tank so I have a cover, lights (probably insufficient for sw), heaters, a marineland 330 biowheel filter. The 29 is filtered by a AQ20 powerhead and AQ 50 HOB. I assume I'll have to replace everything except the tank itself.
> So if I'm going to buy equip for the 29 how much more woould it be just to get the stuff for the 70? What advantages would I have with the 70 over the 29?
> ...


Well, there is quite a bit difference in the cost of items needed for each tank. Skimmer difference, powerhead diffrence, Live Rockor Macro Rock difference in quantity, more live sand or crushed coral.
Now on the flip side, the 70-75g will be able to house many more fish and many more different types of corals. I'd get rid of the 29g FW and use that as a sump for your 70g tank:-D


----------



## JimBinSC (Jun 11, 2011)

Thanks Reefingmadness,
I guess the question should be how much more? Double? Triple? If it's going to cost me $600 for the 29 and $800 for the 70 maybe I should save up the $200, but if's it $600 vs $1500, that's a different story.
I just made those numbers up, I have no idea how much it will cost.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

If i'm puttin it together, im looking at e-bay and craigslist. Then its only a difference of about $200-$300.


----------



## JimBinSC (Jun 11, 2011)

*Zombie thread*

I found an old thread with the same question and an answer by Pasfur:



Pasfur said:


> The overall costs will vary depending on what you want to accomplish with the aquarium. Are you looking for a fish-only with live rock (FOWLR) system, or do you want to keep corals? The lighting requirement for corals will add an additional $500+ to your set up, as well as greatly increase the annual cost of running the system, accounting for light bulb replacement ($100 annually) and electric bill.
> 
> If you are primarily interested in fish, then you should figure somewhere in the $800 range. If this is a cost that fits your wallet, let us know and we can recommend specific equipment and direct you to web sites that offer the equipment at a huge discount.


 So does anyone have info on specific equip and web sites? Pasfur's post was back in 2010 is it still about $800?
Thanks


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

JimBinSC said:


> I found an old thread with the same question and an answer by Pasfur:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Found the thread. Posted in there.


----------



## BarbH (May 23, 2011)

Jim the other thing I would suggest is to see if there is a local or state reefing club or forum near you. This is a good way to be able to get some equipment for your tank such as skimmer, live rock, and even substrate for lower prices than buying new. In my area I see post of people getting out of the hobby often and some are offering geat deals for their equipment. This is how I got a lot of my stuff for my 72 that I am setting up along with the tank and stand. What I paid was a fraction of what I would have if I had picked up everything new. I was even lucky enough to have a local reefer contact me about an extra skimmer that they had.


----------



## Termato (Feb 21, 2012)

JimBinSC

You would be happier saving up some money to set up the 70 gallon. I think this would be because of the larger coral and fish (both size and number options) you can put in the tank. 

Why not justs save up the extra money needed. I think you would be happier. Personally my 29 fresh water I feel would be too small to put ANY of the salt water fish I like in there. Salt water is expensive...personally I dont think it is worth dropping that much money on a 29 gallon. The difference cost isn't that great to switch to the bigger tank...IMO I think you would be happier saving up a little more money to go bigger. 

Like Reefing Madness suggested, use a sump...maybe even the 29. I love fresh water so I would keep the 29 set up lol.

Good luck and post some pictures or decisions!


----------



## JimBinSC (Jun 11, 2011)

Thanks for all your replies. I looked at a local bookoo site and saw this 55g FOWLR for $150: 
"This is a 55 gal saltwater aquarium with crushed coral gravel and live rock. Comes with a stand, a rear hang filter, heater and water flow pump. It also has a two bulb high power light by GLO. The light itself is worth $250. First $150 takes it home!"
And a pic: Doesn't look like it has a canopy or cover, that might be a concern.
I may pick that one up, $150 is less that starting a 75 from scratch. Sound like a good idea?
Thanks
Jim


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Yup.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

personally i like 75s over 55s anyday because the 75 is the same length but a wider tank making aquascaping easier.


----------

